# Full Body Exam - Dermatology



## maryb@practiceworksmd (Sep 16, 2011)

Any recommendations on what can be billed for a full body exam by a dermatologist with normal results?

thanks  Mary


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 16, 2011)

Is there any history of anything in the patient's chart? I was going to suggest V82.0.


----------



## Jen Verlinda (Oct 3, 2011)

V76.43 is screening for malignant neoplasms of the skin. 

Jen Verlinda, CPC


----------

